# Cruze RS rear swap to non-RS model



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

throw up some pics. I dont remember how the RS looks.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I am pretty good with photoshop, let me see what I can do for ya.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

This is a non-RS Cruze with the RS rear bumper. Looks a bit saggy in the arse if you ask me... BTW, took about 1 1/2 minutes in photoshop.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I was afraid it would gang too low but I dont think it looks bad


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I see it having about the same height, it's really the front bumper and skirts that give the lower appearance.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I need someone to measure the rear ground clearance. From ground to the bottom of the fascia


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

The RS rear bumber cover is F-ugly. What the heck is that awful black honeycomb piece there for. <----rhetorical question. 

Anyway, to each their own. Good Luck


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Haha this is my problem!
I hate my back "RS" bumper with that chrome strip. 
I am currently coming up with a custom insert but dont know what kind of material to use. Where the chrome trim is, underneath it you can see the metal frame from the car so i cant use a familiar chain mesh design. 
Any thoughts on what to use? 




getblended said:


> The RS rear bumber cover is F-ugly. What the heck is that awful black honeycomb piece there for. <----rhetorical question.
> 
> Anyway, to each their own. Good Luck


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

Best bet is to just leave it alone or swap a LTZ bumper in its place.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah I know I want to come up with something or atleast remove the chrome strip. Its really bothering me and buying a complete bumper is just way to expensive


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Honestly, probably better off waiting and buying a kit...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah I know
I like the front and side skirts from the "RS" package. However, the rear bumper just throws it right off IMO.


----------



## z3koeller (Jul 2, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Haha this is my problem!
> I hate my back "RS" bumper with that chrome strip.
> I am currently coming up with a custom insert but dont know what kind of material to use. Where the chrome trim is, underneath it you can see the metal frame from the car so i cant use a familiar chain mesh design.
> Any thoughts on what to use?


You could just paint it. I saw of pic in one of these threads where a guy plasti-dipped all his chrome and his wheels black (on a red cruze). looked AMAZING.


----------



## z3koeller (Jul 2, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/1973-plasti-dip.html

^^^pictures of afore mentioned cruze. Bottom of page 1.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah thats what my buddy told me to do. Never really worked with it before but is it hard to install? 

This is my last option and then ill just wait till any companies come out with any possible inserts or whatever lol.

Anyways thanks for the help guys,

CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

*I Agree with ugly RS Package bumper*

I hope to be purchasing a 2012 Chevy Cruze 1Lt with the RS package but i too now am starting to hate the way the back of it (RS) looks!! There's no way to just replace it with a regular LT bumper after the car is purchased? I wouldnt even get the RS package but i really want the upgraded inside stuff. Im seriously just thinking about just buying the OEM spoiler and then just do the dealer installed fog lights and have them both installed for me on a regular 1LT without the RS package. Its a shame the RS package makes the car look likes it wearing a soggy diaper, haha!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't think the RS package includes any interior upgrades
But yes, you can swap rear fascia's to a normal LT/LS model. if you're buying a silver one, come swap with me


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> I don't think the RS package includes any interior upgrades
> But yes, you can swap rear fascia's to a normal LT/LS model. if you're buying a silver one, come swap with me


Chevy Cruze RS Brings Sporty Looks But No Brawn | GM Authority

The RS interior gets an uplevel instrument cluster, replacing the standard silver finish with chrome accent rings as well as opaque cluster bezels that allow the cluster’s ice blue backlighting to shine through. GM says that this provides “a sporty nighttime appearance.” So how would i go about doing the swap. Truthfully I dont want all the stuff that come with the RS package, if i could just get the chrome accented fog lights with the interior upgrades, i would be happy! Unfortunately i dont think Chevy would let me get that specific wit it?!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

lol @ chrome accent rings... i think i'll pass on that.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> lol @ chrome accent rings... i think i'll pass on that.


They look pretty beast to me! Better than painted on silver finish, IMO.


----------



## bigblacklt1z71 (Mar 21, 2011)

i have a black granite ls ill trade any of the stock parts you want


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

bigblacklt1z71 said:


> i have a black granite ls ill trade any of the stock parts you want


Not sure if you can trade the interior upgraded stuff, cause that and the chrome fog lights is all i really want.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Anyone interested in a Taupe Grey RS Bumper (REAR)?


CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------

